# What is the most important physical attribute in TSD/SBD?



## Lynne (Aug 27, 2008)

Of all the physical attributes needed or helpful for our art, which do you think is the most important?

-Physical strength?  If so, core?  What areas of the body?
-Flexibility?
-Endurance?
-Speed?
-Breathing techniques?
-Some other attribute?

I would think endurance.  Can you do much of anything without good endurance?  Sure, we pace ourselves (when we can - sometimes we don't have that luxury)) so that we can finish that kicking drill or spar another partner.

I've seen people collapse because they lack endurance (although dehydration may be a factor, too).


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Aug 27, 2008)

Use of waist/hip twist side-by-side with breathing.


----------



## JWLuiza (Aug 27, 2008)

Coordination.


----------



## claireg31 (Aug 27, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> Coordination.


 
i agree, oh to have more coordination, i'd give my left arm for more!

claire


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 27, 2008)

I was about ready to put in the "book" answer of "everything's important" or something along those lines.  

But, honestly, based on some new expereince, I have to say that I think the most important physical aspect is balance.  Oddly enough, what led me to this is the Wii Fitness game.  Basically, you stand on this board and it evaluates your balance....even has exercises that improve balance.  Until this, I had no idea how much of an impact balance had on EVERYTHING, even just walking.  And from even a few weeks of working with the Wii, I've noticed HUGE jumps in many aspects, from running, to martial arts.  It is that very fine motor control that we never think of.  Better balance supplements, can improve, and is required for every other physical process.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Aug 28, 2008)

I would have to agree with MBuzzy without good balance there is no way you can properly execute the more advanced forms. I am working on Jin Do, Sip Soo and Ro Hy now but I have psoriatic arthritis which affects my feet and throws of my balance. When it is acting up (like now) I am lucky I can stay on my feet let alone make the forms look good. On the other hand without perseverance would any of us have made it past white belt in TSD?


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with a desire for more coordination and balance.

Some people have natural coordination.  I do not.

I have a problem with balance because of my feet.  One, they are flat.  Secondly, I have bunions and hammer toes.  Thirdly, my toes are separated on the left foot and the second toe is jamming into the big toe.  I may have a dislocated joint.

The good news is that Pyung Ahn forms have really helped with balance.  I still lose my balance doing sidekicks in a form sometimes.  Doing defensive pakasoahnero can get me off balance as well.  I really have to focus to keep balance.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Aug 28, 2008)

Just wait until your standing on one foot with one arm held up behind you and the other in a ha dan soo do in front while the instructor desides to go into a 3 min monologue and your foot cramps up so maybe it really is perseverence:uhyeah:


----------



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2008)

foggymorning162 said:


> Just wait until your standing on one foot with one arm held up behind you and the other in a ha dan soo do in front while the instructor desides to go into a 3 min monologue and your foot cramps up so maybe it really is perseverence:uhyeah:


 I'd be wiggling around I'm sure.  I also have a deep scar on the instep of my right foot.  Who would have thought that would affect balance?  But it does.

When we hold a horse stance for eons, it's my feet that begin to hurt.  It's not my thighs like everyone else.  Or the pain in the feet distracts me from the pain in my thighs!


----------



## Master Ken (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi,

If you think of why you art learning TSD which as we know is a self-defence art that we can call upon if need to and then how we should use it.

Block, counter and get the H out of there...

I would say speed and power..

Ken


----------



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2008)

Master Ken said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you think of why you art learning TSD which as we know is a self-defence art that we can call upon if need to and then how we should use it.
> 
> ...


 Ah...speed and power. Indeed.  Could be why I need to learn to breathe properly?


----------



## foggymorning162 (Aug 29, 2008)

I hope I have enough power to give me time to hobble away:wink2:


----------



## thesandman (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd have to agree on balance being reasonably key.  I hesitate to make a stance on what I believe to be "the" most important attribute, but balance is going to be way up there.

I also think the stage of your training will have a huge impact on what your focus is going to be.

I'm a 5th degree black belt, Master Instructor.  I'm considered the schools best sparrer.  Speed, power, balance and precision are strengths of mine.   Going full out though, my energy flags quickly.  Endurance is a huge weakness. (I spend too much time teaching I think)

Additionally, the last time I stood before my Grandmaster Instructor, Soke Michael Kinney, to perform, his biggest criticism was my breathing.  Perhaps the true reason behind my flagging endurance.    Thus, I've been focusing on my breathing techniques quite a lot since then.  By running through all my forms focusing purely on how I'm breathing and attending my local yoga class more often, I feel I've made great strides in that area.

My point being, what is "key" for someone could be very different than someone else.  Everyone is different, we all have different body types and are at different places in our art.  TSD, or any martial art, does not churn out physically identical students.


----------



## astrobiologist (Aug 31, 2008)

I also first thought to say everything is important...

But if I had to pick any singular physical attribute that is very important, than I would say perception.

Our biophysical ability to perceive ourselves and our environment is what gives us our sense of balance, our movement and coordination, our self control, and just about everything else.  Proprioception, our sense of where we are relative to the rest of the universe, gives us the ability to target our opponents and to sense their movement.  Indeed, without perception, we would not be able to control our stances or our movements and we could not react because we wouldn't know what to react to.

Everything else is important, but without the body's physical ability to perceive itself or the universe around it, then it would be an introspective mind with no connection to the world outside of itself.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Sep 1, 2008)

In my humble opinion, you will (or must) achieve them all, in due time.

I mean, to be a good Black Belt you should have a proper balance of all the attributes you mentioned. The bright side is you don't need to develop them all at once. 

With time and training, you will develop everything. One thing will take you to another. That is the martial way, to always improve.

A good Black Belt needs to be balanced. He/She will have a few weaknesses for sure, and some strengths. So, we all need to work on our weak points.

Not a single attribute is more important than the others. A proper balance must be found. A weak point can be balanced with a strong one, so we need to find the balance for ourselves.
In my personal case, my weak point is flexibility. My body is naturally not flexible even by the bone structure, and it gives me a lot of trouble. But I compensate it with speed, strenght and endurance. Since I have virtually no leg flexibility, I have a big problem with high kicks. I can do them, but it costs me a lot more pain and injuries than a flexible guy. So, I am really good with hands, fists and elbows (strong, fast and skilled). Also, I am really good with low kicks (chest and below). I compensate my poor flexibility this way, so even in a tournament, nobody will notice. In a fight, they will be so affraid to be punched in the face, they won't even notice I am bad with high kicks. See?

For example, a big guy is ussually strong, so he needs to work on his speed. If he makes himself more strong, he will be an easy target without speed.
For a weak guy, strenght can be the most important thing to achieve, but that's not the case always (think of the big guy above).

Regards.


----------

